# Commissioned Art



## Tsujigiri (Mar 5, 2005)

Has anyone here ever commissioned an artist to create artwork specific to something that you were working on?

I've done this a few times, mainly because I am good friends with a few talented artists and they were pleased to be working on a project.

What were your experiences?

Would you do it?


----------



## Mark Robson (Mar 5, 2005)

Tsujigiri said:
			
		

> Has anyone here ever commissioned an artist to create artwork specific to something that you were working on?
> 
> I've done this a few times, mainly because I am good friends with a few talented artists and they were pleased to be working on a project.
> 
> ...


 
I have worked with two artists on covers for my self published books, Tsujigiri.  Both have been very good to work with.  I will be putting the results of my latest commission on the website here very soon.  I have just spent rather a large amount of money to have Geoff Taylor paint four pieces to replace the covers on my self published novels.  I think the results are excellent and I cannot recommend him highly enough.


----------



## Cenerue (Mar 15, 2005)

I'm publishing my story through a publication called "Elves of Camelot" and for my first chapter I paid this wonderful artist, her name is Gina Marie, $15.00 for a beautiful black and white pencil drawing!


----------



## kyektulu (Aug 12, 2005)

I had a commisions a few times, mainly off family and friends for some of my artwork. I didnt accept any money even though they offerd felt cheeky and I enjoyed painting for them anyway. 
Once I had a commision from my local pub to design menus and the artwork above the bar, only got paid in 10 free pints, but it kept me happy for a day or two.


----------



## Aliena (Aug 22, 2005)

I try to commission artists at least twice a year to draw some of my original characters for me.  Mostly, though, the ones I choose are actually friends of mine and I've gotten great results each time.  I've learned a lot about the whole commission thing and am now taking them myself.  I wish I could spend a lot of money on commissioning people, but I don't have the money to really spend, so I just do what I can.


----------



## kyektulu (Aug 22, 2005)

*I would love to comission some artwork from my favorite artists Boris Vallegio, Fred Fields, Brom, Jeff Easily, Clyde Cladwell..... the list goes on. 
They are such an inspiration to me and I find myself flicking through books on thier art for hours at a time dreaming to one day be as good as they are...
Unfortunetly untill I get lady luck to side with me as the lottery results are drawn I cannot see me ever affording a comissioned peice of art off them. 
*


----------



## Rosemary (Aug 22, 2005)

kyektulu said:
			
		

> *I would love to comission some artwork from my favorite artists Boris Vallegio, Fred Fields, Brom, Jeff Easily, Clyde Cladwell..... the list goes on. *
> *They are such an inspiration to me and I find myself flicking through books on thier art for hours at a time dreaming to one day be as good as they are...*
> *Unfortunetly untill I get lady luck to side with me as the lottery results are drawn I cannot see me ever affording a comissioned peice of art off them. *


That sounds wonderful, getting inspiration from other artists.  I am sure, with practise you will yourself create some lovely pieces of art. 
Have you heard of the Green Man Press?  It's a website for Charles Vess, whom I was told, is a brilliant artist.  I think it is mainly 'cover' art for various authors.  Some of his pieces were brilliant.  His website is 
www.greenmanpress.com/  if you are interested.


----------



## kyektulu (Aug 22, 2005)

*Thank you for the link Rosemary will definetly check it out soon! 
*


----------



## Elyssandrel (Sep 4, 2005)

I'd love Brian Froud to draw me as a Faery. 

-------------------------------------------

I got in contact with Michel Savage about a comission.
Sent a few pics.
Said he'd shoot pics of me for free, and if I was ever visiting the states to let him know!


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 27, 2005)

I commissioned an artist whom I met on the internet to draw the cover of my self-publisehd book as well as a publicity illustration.  The final artwork that I received far exceeded my expectations!  Everyone I showed them to thought they were marvelous.  The artist is very nice to work with and always drew whatever I asked her to draw, unlike some other artists who thought they knew more about what the characters look like than the author himself.  Furthermore, she uses computer to do her illustrations and it is very easy for her to do the alterations that one asks for.  You can check out her illustrations on her personal website.  Just search for Karyn Lewis on Yahoo or Google and you will easily find her site.


----------



## Dachux (Nov 27, 2005)

o, rosemary, that was really beautiful, ty 

as far as it with me, I have made some artworks and got commissions, but they weren't high, cos works were made for my friends and some people I now wery close. Actually, I think that sometimes people don't valuate right creative job... even if it's perfect or marvelous... it's pity


----------



## Marky Lazer (Nov 28, 2005)

I agreed to let some great guy, Barend Nieuwstraten III, do my cover. http://www.angelfire.com/wizard/cannibalingus/art.html


----------



## Dachux (Nov 30, 2005)

he is quite good, I think you have done nice choice.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 4, 2005)

Now that I'm able to insert links in my posts, I would like to share with you the two illustrations that I commissioned from Karyn Lewis. Each of them cost less than $100. If you are considering self-publishing and are looking for an artist to illustrate the cover, I would definitely recommend this amazingly talented artist.












http://www.karynlewis.com/


----------



## the_faery_queen (Dec 18, 2005)

i have had two people draw for me. one i am paying, she is a proffesional, to draw my hero and shadow woman. and another was a guy who did it for free, but who gets full credit, and who i will pay a percentage to when i put the images on items for cafe press stuff (as a way to market my novel)

i need MORE pictures tho! i wish i knew artists because i would love to have more character studies done and scenes from my novel. but i ca't draw or afford to pay anymore! 

but yeah, it went ok. teh girl i paid showed me sketches, did what i asked. the boy i didnt, didn't, but one of his two images came out great. so that was good


----------



## kyektulu (Dec 18, 2005)

*A few examples of my art are in the gallery, any offers?   
*


----------



## Prefx (Dec 24, 2005)

kyektulu said:
			
		

> *A few examples of my art are in the gallery, any offers?   *


 
If I ever finish my project, then probably. I love that painting.


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 17, 2006)

I commissioned 2 more illustrations for my novel The Orphan Prince from Karyn Lewis, the artist who drew the cover illustration of my novel.  They look fabulous.  I'm very happy with them.  You can see them on the novel's website at www.orphanprince.com/art.html.  Definitely check them out if you like dark handsome men or scarry monsters.


----------

